# Hecht Zubereitung



## schaeffer_matze (10. April 2004)

Hi Boardies,
ich bekomme am Montag Besuch und ich hab mich entschlossen einen Hecht zu zubereiten und daher wollte ich fragen ob ihr mir nicht ein paar Tipps geben könntet, dass ich den Hecht genießbar machen kann.


----------



## muddyliz (10. April 2004)

*AW: Hecht Zubereitung*

Für geräucherten Hecht lass' ich jede geräucherte Forelle links liegen. Hat wunderbar festes Fleisch und ist überhaupt nicht trocken.


----------



## Mysterio (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hecht Zubereitung*

Heute gabs bei uns frisch Fisch, Hecht. Also, den Hecht mit Olivenöl einreiben (wir haben Olive-Zitronen-Öl). Dann ordentlich frisch gemahlenen (weißen) Pfeffer + Salz innen und außen drauf. Danach etwas einwirken lassen (5-10 Minuten) Dann mit Weißwein innen und außen beträufeln, ein bischen frische Petersilie und vielleicht noch eingie andere frische Kräuter wenn vorhanden innen reinlegen und je nach Größe 30 - 45 Minute bei 190° Unter-Oberhitze im Ofen backen. Legger wars


----------



## Franz_16 (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hecht Zubereitung*

@Matze 
frag halt mal deinen Nachbarn :q (war ein Insider) 

schau mal vielleicht ist da was für dich dabei  ---> http://www.franz-josef-hollweck.de/hecht.html


----------



## arno (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hecht Zubereitung*

Moin!
Lecker, Lecker , Franz!!!
Da werd ich doch mal was von ausprobieren!!!


----------



## Mysterio (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hecht Zubereitung*

Vergessen: natürlich in Alufolie backen, damit er im Sud saftig bleibt !!!#r


----------



## sunnyson (15. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hecht Zubereitung*

*Fischauflauf „ a la Moni „*



​*Zutaten:*      (für 4 Personen)






8 Filets Dorsch, Rotbarsch, Seelachs, Lump, Leng
5-6 kleine Zuchinis
6-7 feste Tomaten
etwas Olivenöl oder Mazolaöl (kein Sonnenblumenöl schmeckt vor)
2-3 Knorr- Kräuterlinge mit Basilikum oder Küchenkräuter
Pfeffer, Salz
Etwas Zitronensaft
2 Pack Butterkäse als Aufschnitt
30 g Butter
500 g Basmatisreis oder ähnlich
 



*Zubereitung:*





Filets waschen, abtropfen lassen und würzen (3 S- System)*.

Zuchinis waschen und ungeschält in ca. 1 cm breite Streifen schneiden.

Tomaten waschen, hälften und entkernen, danach in Würfel schneiden



Zuchinis in etwas Öl anbraten ( ca. 8 min ), die Knorrwürfel in etwas Wasser auflösen und dazu geben und mit Salz und Pfeffer abschmecken,

anschließend die Tomaten dazugeben und etwa 5 min. auslassen.

Auflaufform mit etwas Öl bestreichen und die Hälfte der Filets dazutun, dann das heiße Gemüse darüber und anschließend den Butterkäse schön dick darauf schichten, anschließend die restlichen Filets darüber und mit Butterflocken bestreichen.

Im vorgeheizten Backofen ca. 30 min backen lassen (Heißluft 180°C, Ober und Unterwärme 200°C ).





Mit Reis servieren und dazu passend ein halbtrockenen Weißwein


----------



## sunnyson (15. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hecht Zubereitung*

4 ​Nelken 

6 Körner​Pfeffer 

2 Zehe/n​Knoblauch 

1/8 Liter​Wein, weiß, trocken 

1 EL​Öl (Olivenöl) 

1 TL​Thymian 

3 ​Lorbeerblätter 

4 ​Fischfilet (Hechtfilets, a 300 g) 

2 große​Orange(n) 

20 g​Butter 

 etwas​Mehl 

1 TL​Schmand 



*ZUBEREITUNG*

http://chefkoch.de/rezept-bildupload.php?id=156341068639084http://chefkoch.de/rezept-bildupload.php?id=156341068639084Die Gewürze zerdrücken, mit Knobizehen, etwas Wasser, Öl, Thymian und den Lorbeerblättern ca. 10 Minuten kochen. Die Beize abkühlen lassen.
Die sauberen Hechtfilets in eine Auflaufform legen, sie mit der kalten Beize übergießen und 3 Stunden im Kühlschrank ziehen lassen. Danach die Filets herausnehmen, Beize durch ein Sieb geben und mit dem Saft einer Orange verrühren.
Die Filets erneut in die Form geben, mit Butterflocken bestreichen, die Beize dazu und im heißen Backofen bei 220 ° ca. 20 – 25 Min garen. (Form mit Alufolie abdecken)
Die zweite Orange schälen, Fruchtfleisch filetieren, Saft auffangen. Filets in den letzten 5 Min zu den Fischfilets geben.
Wenn gar, Filets rausnehmen, etwas Butter schmelzen, mit Mehl andicken, den Fischsud unterrühren, Schmand dazu und mit Zucker und Salz abschmecken. Ein Eigelb kann auch noch mit rein. 
Dazu passt Basmatireis oder aber auch Kroketten.


 Hoffe das Rezi ist nach deinem Geschmack.

Ciao Steffen


----------



## chippog (15. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hecht Zubereitung*

kann mir zwar nicht vorstellen, hecht zu essen, aber wenn ich eure ganzen rezepte so lese, muss da doch wohl was dran sein?!!! guten appetit! chipp


----------



## CyTrobIc (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Hecht Zubereitung*

Aus Hecht kann man auch gut Frikadellen machen, brauchst gleiche Menge an Stampfkatoffeln und Hechtfleisch (entweder Gräten pulen, durch ein feines Sieb drücken oder Fleischwolfen). Dann gut durchkneten und nach belieben würzen, ein bis zwei eigelb mit rein, dann in öl, danach in paniermehl oder mehl wälzen und braten ...legger


----------



## MichaelB (10. September 2004)

*AW: Hecht Zubereitung*

Moin,

aus aktuellem Anlass interessiert mich das Thema 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Franz: wow, das liest sich echt extremst lecker bei Dir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich werde morgen mal probieren wie es kommt, wenn man den Hecht mit Zitrone und Olivenöl eingerieben mit ein paar Lauchzwiebeln in Folie grillt.

Gruß
Michael


----------

